# Kitten update



## Wendy (Mar 4, 2017)

Here are current photos of the two kittens we rescued. The brown tabby, Clyde, was found in a ditch almost two years ago. The orange one, Sanchez, was one of the feral litter that was dumped in our yard last summer. Both are happy and spoiled now.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 4, 2017)

Beautiful! Lucky cats, lucky you!


----------



## John M (Mar 4, 2017)

Wow, Clyde looks like a brother to Murray....and Sanchez is GORGEOUS!


----------



## troy (Mar 4, 2017)

Cats are very majestic, excellent save!! Sanchez looks to be a mancoon, they are very calm and friendly, they look happy!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> Beautiful! Lucky cats, lucky you!



Lucky cats!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank you!

Troy, no he's not Maine Coon. We've had two of those (purebred) and Sanchez is much different. He's just a 'Heinz 57' domestic shorthair....but a gorgeous one.


----------



## abax (Mar 4, 2017)

Wendy, you do make good cats! They're both beautiful and have such mysterious eyes. What's Gregory thinkin'
about so much company?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2017)

I want an orange cat.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 5, 2017)

Angela. All four boys get along perfectly. We even catch Gregory racing around and playing with the young ones. He still thinks he's a kitten. 

Eric...we have two. oke: I have a thing for orange cats as well. Their personality is very unique.


----------



## abax (Mar 5, 2017)

Is that Gregory or Sanchez having a rolling fit in the background of Clyde's portrait? Looks like a Crazy Cat
Moment to me!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 6, 2017)

That's a Sanchez butt. He was probably beating the crap out of one of his toys. They have a mouse that squeaks constantly while they play with it....that's his favourite. Steve's had to hide it several times so we can sleep at night. :rollhappy:


----------



## abax (Mar 6, 2017)

Yep, Crazy Cat Moment!


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't consider myself a cat person but those are two very handsome cats. Congrats on the rescue.


----------



## Don I (Mar 7, 2017)

Good looking cats.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2017)

2!? Send me one.


----------

